# Lost a great rabbit this sprin-Lady Fawn



## MBP3 (Dec 9, 2012)

Fawn was a Holland lop and was about 8 years old. She had lots of character. She was very spunky and thought she was the queen of all the rabbits. She was in good health until she some how developed a hare ball. My husband had to put her down, and that was his very first rabbit that he owned. He spoiled her with attention. Our other mini lop is still very active and loves the attention. :cry4:


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your lost, but she had a good life & went quickly.:bunnyangel2:


----------



## HEM (Dec 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss
Binkt free Fawn


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. no matter how long of a life they live, it's never long enough!

binky free, little girl!


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear. They are never here long enough


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Just had to put our 13 1/2 year old mini Rex down. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------

